# Canned food good?



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

We were at our training class and they have to go over Nutrition with us. She said most things we already know except one thing. 
She mentioned that it is good to mix wet food with the dry. I heard wet food is really bad for the teeth. I understand it has more moisture and puts in the stuff that baking takes out. Should I start mixing the food with wet, we feed them Innova so should I get Innova wet food or Blue Buffalo? Or should I just stick to the dry food and give veggies and yogurt mixed with it?


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

We give Mosby canned food in his KONG, frozen. We've bought Addiction, Holistic Select, By Nature, Evangers, and a few other brands. We just stuff it in the medium or large KONG, and I would say he gets those, on average, 4 times a week. I think it's a personal preference thing.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh, I should add, he gets the Fromm 4 Star dry food, so no, we don't stick to the same brand and have never had issues - but I'm sure all dogs are different.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

That is very smart, people use KONGS for so much more then peanut butter!! Crazy.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

I started mixing just a teaspoon of wet food into my dogs dry kibble (which is 1 1/2 cups) because she was getting picky and was refusing to eat. I've never given any of my dogs wet food before but in my case it's such a minimal amount and basically just used to add a different flavour to her kibble.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I mix a spoonful of canned food into Max's kibble, too. He seems to enjoy it more, and I can give him different flavors of stuff - he's quite partial to the Blue Buffalo Turducken.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

We also put just a small dab of wet once in a while in there kibble
although the brand we buy is more than flavorable.

At our last vet visit for the girls yearly exam,
A new vet remarked at how white our girls teeth were, especially for there ages, 7&9... he asked if we brushed there teeth regularly and we said no.
We told him that since they were puppies we always fed them dry kibble.
[Taste of the Wild]
this we felt hepled in keeping there teeth cleaner. 
since they drink lots of water daily, wet food isn't necessary every day.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy will only eat his kibbles if a little something is added in. 1 heaping tablespoon of wet to to 3 cups of kibble and a little water is not being picky to me. Especially since I put supplements in the food which I know do not taste very good but it s better than pilling him.


----------

